# underground pvc to copper connection on water service



## prontoplumbing (Nov 20, 2009)

Well heres what i find in the ground 9 out of ten times on a water service residential. pvc transition from pvc to cu. via a pvc male adapter to a female cu.adapter. so lets say you had to make a repair what would you use and why. please be material specific. thank you in advance for been frank about this issue gentle men.....


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

prontoplumbing said:


> Well heres what i find in the ground 9 out of ten times on a water service residential. pvc transition from pvc to cu. via a pvc male adapter to a female cu.adapter. so lets say you had to make a repair what would you use and why. please be material specific. thank you in advance for been frank about this issue gentle men.....


 Sch 80 mip adapter with rectorseal #5 on it.


----------



## prontoplumbing (Nov 20, 2009)

you know i thought the same thing but not quite i say take another guess


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

prontoplumbing said:


> you know i thought the same thing but not quite i say take another guess


 I dont know what your talking about. I thought the question was...."What would you connect pvc to copper with" I just answered with what i would do,I didn't realize I was guessing at somthing.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

A sch 80 MIP Adapter with tru-blu dope on it???


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

prontoplumbing said:


> Well heres what i find in the ground 9 out of ten times on a water service residential. pvc transition from pvc to cu. via a pvc male adapter to a female cu.adapter. so lets say you had to make a repair what would you use and why. please be material specific. thank you in advance for been frank about this issue gentle men.....


ILP put me on to this one. If your supplier does not carry 12" sch 80 PVC nipples you can get them at the box stores for $1.00 something. Cut to length and use a coupling. I use them on everything I can. Only way to go!


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

shark-bite to the rescue!


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

TheSkinnyGuy said:


> shark-bite to the rescue!


 
:thumbsup:.................................................................................:thumbsup:


----------



## Superplumber (Jan 17, 2010)

Mueller makes a fitting for transitioning to copper from PVC that can be buried. It is a compression type water service fitting......

I don't like burying a threaded connection.

Superplumber out!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

yeah, compression is way more reliable than threaded 



Superplumber said:


> Mueller makes a fitting for transitioning to copper from PVC that can be buried. It is a compression type water service fitting......
> 
> I don't like burying a threaded connection.
> 
> Superplumber out!


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Here it wouldn't even be an issue, replace it all and fu get a bout it. Why even consider the transition?:blink: If your digging the hole, 10' is as good as 50':whistling2:


----------



## Superplumber (Jan 17, 2010)

Protech said:


> yeah, compression is way more reliable than threaded


 
Apparently just about every municipality in America agrees that the compression waterway fittings are more reliable. 

Thank you for your misguided opinion though


----------



## prontoplumbing (Nov 20, 2009)

I want to thank you guys for keeping this discussion civil so here is what i was told to do via the city inspector phoenix. cut a sch 80 nipple in half scuff it up w/sandpaper and primer and pvc glue and thread it into the cu. female adapter 
and finish by gluing the other end. I prefer compression my self but you know what I pissed off plenty of inspector in the past its like pissing into the direction of the wind....:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Is that why every code known to man bans compression joints in concealed locations but allows threaded ones?



Superplumber said:


> Apparently just about every municipality in America agrees that the compression waterway fittings are more reliable.
> 
> Thank you for your misguided opinion though


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

prontoplumbing said:


> I want to thank you guys for keeping this discussion civil so here is what i was told to do via the city inspector phoenix. cut a sch 80 nipple in half scuff it up w/sandpaper and primer and pvc glue and thread it into the cu. female adapter
> and finish by gluing the other end. I prefer compression my self but you know what I pissed off plenty of inspector in the past its like pissing into the direction of the wind....:laughing:


That's what I told you. It's the best way


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Use these all the time, actually been using them for close to 8 years now, never had any problem or call back. Made by Spears.


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

Does anyone here run into the copper adapter being eaten away in the threads where the PVC hooks up to it? I've been running into that a lot lately. It doesn't matter if they used a copper male or a copper female, the threads are still eaten away. It's also only seems to be in buildings less then five years old.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Superplumber said:


> Mueller makes a fitting for transitioning to copper from PVC that can be buried. It is a compression type water service fitting......
> 
> I don't like burying a threaded connection.
> 
> Superplumber out!


I know the adapter you are talking about, and it is VERY good, tough and reliable. Although the Schedule 80 nipple idea sounds really good also. I am going to try the nipple, as it s MUCH cheaper than the Mueller fitting.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Dunbar quoted some stuff specifically here on this same subject. And like TM, said the same thing, Sch 80 MIP or cutting off the end of a grey 1" PVC Nipple into a PVC coupling.



prontoplumbing said:


> Well heres what i find in the ground 9 out of ten times on a water service residential. pvc transition from pvc to cu. via a pvc male adapter to a female cu.adapter. so lets say you had to make a repair what would you use and why. please be material specific. thank you in advance for been frank about this issue gentle men.....


----------

